# Chrome OS: Lokale Ablehnung des Authentifizierungszertifikates



## Slidefall (3. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe nun seit 3 Tagen mein Acer Chromebook 13 in meinem Besitz und bin eigentlich weitestgehend zufrieden. Nun bin ich aber leider anscheinend an die erste Grenze des Systems gestoßen. Ich bin Student an der TU Dresden und bin damit (natürlich) dazu berechtigt, das UNI-Wlan zu nutzen. Das klappt auch eigentlich ohne Probleme (egal ob Win, Android, iOS etc.) - nur eben nicht unter Chrome OS.

Die Telekom Zertifikatsdatei habe ich heruntergeladen und in den Browser integriert (.pem-Datei), habe dem Zertifikat sämtliche Befugnisse erteilt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe auf der Seite der HU Berlin Einstellungen für Chrome OS gefunden und die wie im Bild zu sehen übertragen und angepasst. Trotz alldem erhalte ich weiterhin und immer wieder den Fehler "Lokale Ablehnung des Authenfizierungszertifikates" - jedoch gibt es keine Möglichkeit im Betriebssystem diesen Fehler zu beheben. 

Momentan bleibt mir nur das offene Uni-WLAN, jedoch würde ich doch gerne über das verschlüsselte Netz surfen (Sicherheit pipapo). 

Würde mich über mögliche Lösungsvorschläge oder ähnliches freuen, gerne kann ich auch noch weitere Daten oder Informationen bereitstellen.


Grüße, Slidefall


----------



## rabe08 (3. November 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Anleitung nicht vollständig ist und Du natürlich auch das Nutzerzertifikat installieren musst?


----------



## Namaker (3. November 2014)

Das Eduroam ist hier an der Uni mit Linux leider recht zickig, gerade am Anfang zu den Sommersemestern (da sind die meisten Leute an der Uni).
Ich gehe immer über das VPN/WEB, du kannst von der Uni einen VPN nehmen, dann wird alles bis zum ZIH verschlüsselt. Dafür wäre das Paket _openconnect_ nötig.


----------



## K3n$! (4. November 2014)

Wo hast du das Zertifikat her? Ich habe das hier genommen:
TUD - ZIH - Wireless LAN am Campus

>  http://tu-dresden.de/die_tu_dresden/zentrale_einrichtungen/zih/dienste/rechner_und_arbeitsplatzsysteme/arbeitsplatzsysteme/wireless_lan/TUD-CACert.pem

Die restlichen Einstellungen für Linux scheinen ja die gleichen zu sein.


----------



## Slidefall (4. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für die Antworten.
@rabe08: Danke für den Hinweis, habe nochmal auf der TU Dresden-Seite nachgeschaut und folgendes gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.

@Namaker: Gute Idee, werde mir das morgen in der Mathe Vorlesung mal anschauen 

@K3n$!: Habe das Zertifikat von genau dort...

Grüße,

Slidefall


----------



## K3n$! (4. November 2014)

Slidefall schrieb:


> @Namaker: _Gute Idee, werde mir das morgen in der Mathe Vorlesung mal anschauen _
> 
> @K3n$!: Habe das Zertifikat von genau dort...


 
Für mehr ist die meistens auch nicht zu gebrauchen 
Mich wundert es aber, dass es bei dir nicht funktioniert. 
Vielleicht schreibst du den Admins vom ZIH mal ne Mail.


----------

